# Whats wrong with my new HUGE 11 inch chomper??



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I picked up a 125 gallon tank and stand with a huge RBP included in the package. I drove him him home for about 1.5 hours and this morning his eyes are cloudy and swollen? Was this due to stress?? How can I treat him. I cant remember. Thanks


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Add some salt and raise the temp!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

can I use table salt for now??


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Well judging by the size of monster it's got to be a good age. So maybe it has been in this 125g setup for quite awhile..
So the 1.5 hr drive could ahve very well stressed it out.

You should definitley add salt and hope for the best

Good Luck


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

phishin06 said:


> can I use table salt for now??


No, go to walamart and get aquarium salt


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

sh*t...i guess ill have to wait to get some salt tomorrow..thanks for the advice fellas


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

timmy said:


> sh*t...i guess ill have to wait to get some salt tomorrow..thanks for the advice fellas


No, you can use aquarium salt. It is completely harmless.









Good luck with him, he is beautiful.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> No, you can use aquarium salt. It is completely harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean table salt?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> sh*t...i guess ill have to wait to get some salt tomorrow..thanks for the advice fellas


No, you can use aquarium salt. It is completely harmless.:nod:

Good luck with him, he is beautiful.
[/quote]
go ahead and use table salt it's ok.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

so wait...i can or cannot use table (morton) salt?? if no...why not??


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

phishin06 said:


> so wait...i can or cannot use table (morton) salt?? if no...wht not??


You can use table salt, but make sure you don't use too much!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

how much for a 55 gallon?????


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

phishin06 said:


> how much for a 55 gallon?????


put in 5 table spoon.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Take a cup of tank water, and dissolve the salt in that before pouring it into the tank.











RB 32 said:


> how much for a 55 gallon?????


put in 5 table spoon.
[/quote]

I definitely wouldn't put in 5 table spoons.... 5 teaspoons maybe


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> No, you can use aquarium salt. It is completely harmless.:nod:
> 
> Good luck with him, he is beautiful.


You mean table salt?








[/quote]
Yeah, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

geez...well i already put in a about 5 table spoons...I hope I didnt just kill my fish!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> geez...well i already put in a about 5 table spoons...I hope I didnt just kill my fish!!


you are going to be just fine don't worry you are not gonna kill them he should heal in no time with the addition of water changes.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

should i do a water change then add more salt??


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Don't worry when i first started out i didnt have aquarium salt on hand and i used table salt. It was perfectly fine. 5 tablespoons in a 55G won't hurt your fish. You would have to use WAY more to cause any damage.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

after u put the table salt...make sure u put some Peparikaaa and some seasonings and fry it reallllllllllll nice hahhaha jp...GL with it tho...adding salt and raising the temp will DEFinitly fix the problem...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It just looks like high ammonia, and ammonia burns.

I would have done a water change, raise temps, and added salt. Do 30%-35% water changes twice a week.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

phishin06 said:


> I picked up a 125 gallon tank and stand with a huge RBP included in the package. I drove him him home for about 1.5 hours and this morning his eyes are cloudy and swollen? Was this due to stress?? How can I treat him. I cant remember. Thanks


That doesn't look like a Redbelly to me. It looks more like a Piraya....a really nice looking one too. I hope it gets better soon. Just add salt and keep doing 15% water change every couple of days.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

phishin06 said:


> geez...well i already put in a about 5 table spoons...I hope I didnt just kill my fish!!


Like everyone else said, it won't kill your fish. But it was more than you needed.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> It just looks like high ammonia, and ammonia burns.
> 
> I would have done a water change, raise temps, and added salt. Do 30%-35% water changes twice a week.


yes 5 tbs is fie for 55 gallons, I also suspect it is a little cloudy from Ammonia, which would probually go away in a few days any way without salt..........

Its the iodized table salt I dont use. I suggest just getting a box of aquarium salt to have around if/when needed


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't worry about the amount of salt you put in. In that 125G you can put 375 teaspoons over a 3 day period (125 tsp a day)without causing harm to your fish or filter. I only recommend this dosage for ich eradication and other parasites. In my opinion this was caused by ammonia in the water during the ride home. Keep your water pristine and things would clear up in no time. Monitor other occupants in tank to see if they get "cloudy eye". If others get it than something is wrong with your water or a bacterial infection has taken place.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you are ok with table salt and from now on you know TEASPOONS not table spoons

also i think the whole reason for this b-back said is because of the high ammonia due to the hour and a half traveling time. if the old owner didnt stop feeding the fish 3 days in advance it could have produced some waste in the water which spiked the ammonia in whatever container you brought him home in and that is the cause of the cloudy eyes. its a case of ammonia burn, salt should help get him better

good luck


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

After reading this thread I would be confused.

Go to the information section..there is a great artcle by DonH on salt.

And just so you know. That is a nattereri, you can use any table salt, the medicating dose for salt is much higher than 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons.


----------

